# Scarf Queen Went To Delaware To Visit Family On TDay Despite Her warnings



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dr. Deborah Birx traveled with family out of state over Thanksgiving weekend - disregarding her own advice to stay home and not gather during the holidays, according to a report.

https://nypost.com/2020/12/20/birx-went-to-florida-on-thanksgiving-despite-her-travel-warnings/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

There have been so many of them (politicians/Doctors/"leaders") who have done this. What this tells us is...they KNOW it's not as bad as they claim. If it were they would be paranoid to leave the safety of their own homes.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

All animals are equal.
Some animals are more equal than others.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This isn't about controlling the virus but the people. And dang if it ain't working. :vs_frown:

It pains me to see my wife terrified of this. I've tried to explain the situation but she says we have to listen to the experts. Even the experts don't follow their own advice.

She is a librarian in an elementary school. The so called experts have terrified teachers, (even though there is no evidence of kids infecting teachers) and now my wife is being pulled in as a teachers aide because of all the people calling in sick. Hopefully this will be the last straw and she will retire this year.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Experts? How much advice has been given on what to do, only to have it changed because it was wrong ? Granted it was something new but the lies surrounding the virus are staggering. To top it off the experts and politicians ignore the advise and mandates given to the peasants. Even the numbers are bogus. If your covid positive and killed by a bus, it is a covid death and the hospital gets 39k for listing it as such. How many false positives do these test produce? Apparently quite a few. They can detect dead virus parts up to 90 days afterwards is one problem. Real numbers are probably less than 1/3 reported. JMHO. Also the masks are not as effective as we are told. Propaganda shows promenade leaders getting the vaccine. How do I know what if anything is in the syringe? It is bull cookies.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Keep pushing, the day is coming.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Typical: "Rules for thee, not for me".


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know, . . . I know . . . yeah, it's 2020 and almost 2021

But I fear that 1984 is SO QUICKLY approaching

And to top it all off . . . the scenario of Animal Farm has become a hit with the leaders

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If folks think the disparity between the haves and have-nots with capitalism is going to be fixed with socialism, they are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here are a couple of things you should be aware of. First the WHO quietly released a statement admitting that the high count is a result of a lot of false positives.

https://www.who.int/news/item/14-12-2020-who-information-notice-for-ivd-users

Below is an interesting interview on GMA with the Surgeon General. The real information starts after the 4 minute mark. The vaccine does not prevent you from getting the virus, nor does it stop the spread.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

We have been hoodwinked in a major way.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> We have been hoodwinked in a major way.


That's why many call it the plandemic. This was orchestrated by the UN.

They have also given us a warning of things to come.






And an explanation of the Industrial Revolution 4.0. Won't globalism be great? We all want to be included in globalization, Schwab told us so.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Likely funded by Bill Gates who is all about vaccines.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Likely funded by Bill Gates who is all about vaccines.


Since the US pulled out of the WHO, Bill Gates is their largest contributor.


----------

